
I did it: 6 days of eating dog food (2014) - oal
http://www.ozy.com/true-story/i-did-it-6-days-of-eating-dog-food/36846
======
PaulHoule
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rQLLpgxjvs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rQLLpgxjvs)

